# Holiday reading list...



## Nocturnal-Felines (Dec 13, 2013)

So my mom went to spend Christmas with my brother and her grandkids, and I just kinda wanted to relax at home. So its just me and my 2 girlies (cats)... and I figured I'd put some old barnesandnoble gift cards to good use and get some reading done. So I was wondering is any of you have some good recommendations for cat reads? I like the more informative ones compared to the stories. Also, would like to find a good one on holistic care one, but there's so many to choose from! Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Great reads Dewey the library cat, Cleo the cat who saved a family, Homer's Odessy.

Kathy


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

This is one of my favorites! Homer's Odyssey: A Fearless Feline Tale, or How I learned about Love and Life with a Blind Wonder Cat by Gwen Cooper. It came at the perfect time when I had rescued two blind kitties and had never heard of anyone having a blind cat!!!

I adore the 3 book series: The Cat Who Went To Paris by Peter Gethers
The Cat Abroad and The Cat Who'll Live Forever: The Final Adventures of Norton, the Perfect Cat, and his Imperfect Human.

I like all the books on cat behavior by Pamela Johnson-Bennett.

Happy reading!


----------

